# Confusion as how you know if you are entitled to go onto tracker



## allie12 (5 Jan 2012)

I am a bit confused, our mortgage was taken out in 2004 by hubby & friend. In 2007 they fixed at 4.85% for 5 years. We did a "name change" in 2009 where his friend came off & I went on the mortage.

We are due to come off the fixed rate next month, and I requested a copy of the 2007 fixed rate options letter and loan approval. They sent me out the original letter of approval-particulars of loan (2004) and the loan approval letter from 2007, where one of the options was a tracker (they only have page 1 of this, so page 2 with further details is gone missing). Now I don't know what to look for/ask for where we can see if a tracker is an option on the mortgage- they are sort of giving me the run around every time I call.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Bronte (5 Jan 2012)

As an initial step why don't you ask the bank for page 2 so you have the full terms and conditions and then post up the relevant clause  on here if you cann't figure it out.  There is a whole thread on tracker mortgages after fixing etc.


----------



## allie12 (5 Jan 2012)

I have asked them for page 2, and they don't have it! My hubby doesn't have a copy either. If this option was available in 2007, surely it should stand that the original offer included a move to tracker?


----------



## Guns N Roses (5 Jan 2012)

allie12 said:


> We are due to come off the fixed rate next month,


 
I'd wait and see what rate options they give you at the end of your fixed rate. If a tracker option is not offered then ask them for one. If they say you not entitled, then ask them to produce the terms and conditions.


----------



## allie12 (5 Jan 2012)

Well seeing as the fixed rate is finished after today's payment, to date we have had no correspondence from PTSB . They are saying over the phone that we do not have a tracker option but when I have questioned why we were offered one in 2007 that surely this should still be an option and to send me on T&C's they cannot?
I just want to know exactly what I need to see/ask for as I feel I am getting the run around!


----------



## Guns N Roses (5 Jan 2012)

Can you clarify? Are you missing (a) page 2 of the original term and conditions or (b) page 2 of your 2007 fixed rate options letter?


----------



## millieforbes (5 Jan 2012)

Was the original rate in 2004? Was it a tracker or variable?


----------



## allie12 (6 Jan 2012)

Guns n Roses, it is page 2 of the 2007 agreement, where a tracker would have been an option. 
I have no original paperwork from 2004 -as hubby bought the place before we married, so I have asked for a copy of the origional loan offer T&C's. Will wait till I get that and see!! 
Fingers crossed!!


----------

